# calculo de capacitores



## anibaljose

hola a todos, les queria hacer una pregunta, cuando se hace una fuente de alimentacion, se colocan los diodos o el puente de diodos rectificados, luego se colocan los capacitores. Mi pregunta es como hago yo (no soy electronico, soy tecnico mecanico ops: , nada que ver) para calcular el valor de los capacitores, me inmagino que hay una formula o algo pero no lo encuentro. 
desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Hola,

Esta Comunidad tiene una gran base de datos llena de mucha información util, por eso es mejor darle una buscadita antes de crear nuevos temas.

Visita este enlace:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/rectificar-12vca-1047/



> Para calcular el condensador se usa la formula siguiente: c=I/(2*F*Vr). La I es la intensidad que consume la carga, la F es la frecuencia de la señal que sale del puente de diodos, siempre sera el doble de la frecuencia de la red y Vr es la calidad de onda, es decir la oscilacion que tendra el voltage. Hay que tener en cuenta que con un filtro C no se puede obtener una oscilacion inferior al 5%.



Saludos.


----------



## Awelillow

Hola, pues yo tambien soy estudiante y me surgio una duda al ver tu formula del calculo de la capacitancia necesaria para el filtrado,  en que unidades funciona la formula?

La realice tomando Ampers para la intensidad, Hertz para la frecuencia y Volts para el voltaje, y para una fuente de 12 volts a 3 amperes me da un resultado de 2880.... pero estos que son? mf? uf? nf?

De antemano muchas gracias, me imagino que para hacer el analisis dimensional correspondiente debo meterme con miles de conceptos matematicos que tendria que investigar y pfff....  que desgracia jeje

Y otra cosa,  tiene algun respaldo matematico respecto a la onda el hacer este calculo?  hay alguna otra formula para calcular los capacitores de rizado? y los capacitores de salida de los reguladores?  Gracias


----------



## Eduardo

Awelillow dijo:
			
		

> Hola, pues yo tambien soy estudiante y me surgio una duda al ver tu formula del calculo de la capacitancia necesaria para el filtrado,  en que unidades funciona la formula?
> La realice tomando Ampers para la intensidad, Hertz para la frecuencia y Volts para el voltaje, y para una fuente de 12 volts a 3 amperes me da un resultado de 2880.... pero estos que son? mf? uf? nf?


El resultado es en faradios.
No se que calculo habras hecho porque para usarla te falta definir el ripple (Vr).

Si para 12V@3A se pretende un ripple < 5% --> Vr = .05*12 = 0.6V y la rectificacion es onda completa (F=100Hz)

Te da:  C = 3/(2*100*0.6) = 0.025F  = 25000uF  

Valor grande por cierto --> Lo que se hace es diseñar de manera que se tolere mas ripple en el capacitor.



> Y otra cosa,  tiene algun respaldo matematico respecto a la onda el hacer este calculo?  hay alguna otra formula para calcular los capacitores de rizado? y los capacitores de salida de los reguladores?


Esa formula se desprende de la relacion entre la tension y corriente en extremos de un capacitor:
I = C* dV/dT

La formula sugerida ( C=I/(2*F*Vr) es una aproximacion porque supone un tiempo de carga instantaneo (en realidad el ripple real es ~0.6 veces menor) , como lo que interesa es dar un criterio sencillo de eleccion del capacitor es perfectamente valido.

Otros metodos son:
1- Simplificacion extrema:  Adoptar valores como 1000uF o 2200uF por amper.
Ese criterio solo sirve dentro de un determinado entorno porque el ripple a bajas tensiones puede resultar altisimo.  Es un criterio tentador por lo sencillo, solamente que no podes usarlo a ciegas, tenes que conocer el circuito para saber si es valido aplicarlo.

2- Calculo fino:  Se tienen en cuenta mas factores, como la resistencia e inductancia de la fuente. Esto tiene  sentido con corrientes grandes porque te sirve para dimensionar los diodos. Como las expresiones que resultan son engorrosas no es negocio "aplicar la formula", es preferible buscarse algun priograma o calculadora online, o directamente hacer una simulacion.  De cualquier manera,  va a ser una aproximacion ,porque casi siempre vas a tener valores asignados "a ojo".  En estos casos se ve despues la corriente y tension real con un osciloscopio, no sea cosa que nos hayamos quedado cortos en algo  .
Antes se usaban graficos,  los clasicos que todavia siguen dando vueltas son las "Curvas de Schade" de 1943.


----------



## anthony123

Que hay de cierto en el hecho de que, colocando una inductancia en serie a la salida, el riple y el ruido en los equipos sensibles se reduce? Es cierto que hay que colocar resistencias bajas en serie a los capacitores grandes para evitar que queden cargados por mucho tiempo y que , de esta forma, tengan mas vida?


----------



## Eduardo

> Que hay de cierto en el hecho de que, colocando una inductancia en serie a la salida, el riple y el ruido en los equipos sensibles se reduce?


Eso es cierto, pero es una inductancia+otrocapacitor.  Pero como la inductancia resulta tener un tamaño considerable no siempre resulta negocio usarla.
*Esto cuando se trata de usarla para bajar el ripple de 50/60Hz.* Distinto es cuando se la pone para filtrar ruido de alta frecuencia, ahi resultan las elegantes bobinitas que ves en la entrada de cualquier equipo.



> Es cierto que hay que colocar resistencias bajas en serie a los capacitores grandes para evitar que queden cargados por mucho tiempo y que , de esta forma, tengan mas vida?


El sentido de descargar el capacitor es a los fines de realmente desenergizarlo.
La resistencia puede ser cualquiera mientras no demore un dia.  En circuitos de mucha corriente te podes encontrar con bancos de 100000uF donde despues de desenchufado el equipo se recomienda esperar tiempos de 5min o mas para empezar a tocar.

Respecto a la duracion, los condensadores que realmente sufren y se terminan secando son aquellos que trabajan en circuitos de conmutacion (se calientan por la ESR), el que esten polarizados no cambia mucho las cosas. Nada mas pensa en que vivis rodeado de equipos donde la fuente nunca se apaga y que fallas han tenido.


----------



## anthony123

Lo decia, porque necesito poner mi fuente al toque para trabajar con RF! Ya le puse condensadores de 2nF a los 4 diodos del puente, 2 capacitores de 4700 µF, 2 de 100 nF, 1 10µF..! (Por supuesto usando LM317T's)

En el osciloscopio el riple es visible pero me imagino que esta dentro de los parametros normales (VOLT/DIV 0.2)


----------



## zgouki

Estoy tratando de hacer una fuente de 5V 500mA. Ya consegui el transformador de CA 9V 500mA, y empece a buscar algún circuito que me dijera que componentes comprar para el filtrado y la rectificación de este voltaje. El mas parecido que encontre es este (mas que nada porque el transformador mio es exacatmente igual a el de la imagen):







Ahora las preguntas: Según lo que tengo leído, ese capacitor electrolítico no es demasido "grande" para el circuito? No me esta bajando la corriente final que puedo llegar a sacar del transformador?
Si la respuesta es si, que capacitor debo comprar? Si tienen alguna otra modificación agradecería sus comentarios al respecto.
Saludos  

Edit: AL ver de nuevo la imagen, note esos capacitores ceramicos de 100K...  Para que sirven? Existen ese valor? Otra aclaración es que *mi* transformador no tiene tres cables de salida del 2dario, sino 2 (osea es de 9v, no de +9v-9v)
Saludos de nuevo


----------



## Cacho

Hola Zgouki.

No es demasiado grande el capacitor de 2200uf. Y en caso de serlo, no te quitaría corriente.
Un capacitor más grande de lo necesario te dará, simplemente, un ripple más bajo. Fijate en la fórmula que está más arriba (post número 2) de Andrés Cuenca y en la explicación de Eduardo (post número4).

Saludos


----------



## mabauti

la resistencia de 180 ohms, cambiala por una de 470 ohms o de preferencia a una de 1k ohm


----------



## Fogonazo

Lo que me parece un poco "grande" es el propio transformador, 9VCA te darán 12,7VCC sobre el capacitor, hasta los 5VCC que necesitas son 7,3 VCC de caída, es un poco mucho.
¿ No tienes posibilidad de cambiarlo por otro de 7,5-0-7,5VCA o 7,5VCA ?

Uno de 6 VCA también podría funcionar bien, pero seria demasiado justo.

¿ Que consumo calculas que tendrás ?

Los cerámicos de 100nF filtran a GND cualquier interferencia que entre por la linea de alimentación y a través del transformador


----------



## zgouki

> ¿ No tienes posibilidad de cambiarlo por otro de 7,5-0-7,5VCA o 7,5VCA ?


Ahora recien me lo dices.....jajaja  .
Me costo un h... conseguir algun transformador decente y barato, y en este momento me es imposible cambiarlo....  Tampoco me salio tan caro....solo gaste 13 pesos, pero por 500mA creo q esta bien....no habia otro voltaje menor, solo de 12V.
Es posible aún hacerlo? Yo creo q si, ademas te acuerdas de la fuente para el grabador de PICs? (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/construir-reloj-digital-cuenta-regresiva-8874/) Esta tenia la etapa del 7812 y del 7805, el 7805 tomaba el voltaje del 7812...va, es una opinion, de todos modos agradecería ayuda.
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

! A veces no me acuerdo ni como volver a casa y pretendes que me recuerde de una fuente ¡

Si necesitas 12V y 5 V esta perfecto, pensé que solo necesitabas 5VCC por eso el comentario.


----------



## zgouki

En realidad necesito solo 5V  ops: ...pero pense que si omitia el 7812 no iba a haber problemas....como hago entonces? Se sobrecalentara el 7805 demasiado? Pretendo hacer un reloj de 4 digitos que este conectado con la PC...los digitos van a estar multiplexados y consumen c/u 400mA, pero al estar multiplexados solo consume uno solo de estos digitos, no? Despeus tendrìa que calcular lo que consume toda la lògica...tienes idea de cuanto consume un IC ? 
Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Y calentar va a calentar.
Pero nada que un buen disipador no pueda solucionar.
Como alternativa puedes colocar una resistencia en serie de unos *5,6 Ω 4W* entre el regulador y el capacitor principal, con esto se calentara menos el regulador, la resistencia se calentara bastante.


----------



## zgouki

OK por ahora voy a hacerlo tal cual la imagen de antes, que para los q no la hayan viste es esta  :






Pondre esos 2 caps de 100 nF (pero dicen 100K! todavia no entiendo eso, como el de 0,47K  ) pero coo dije antes mi transformador no tiene 3 cables de salida, solo 2...si omito el del medio y todo lo demas lo deja tal cual va a funcionar?

Saludos y vere si consigo esa resistencia de 5,6 Ω 4W.


----------



## luisgrillo

Hola, Saben que formula puedo utilizar para el calculo de capacitores en las fuentes SPMS?

o es la misma?

Me salen capacitores de 100uF para corrientes de 5 amperes.

si esto es asi, por que se ponen los capacitores de 4,700 en la salida de estas fuentes?


----------



## Nilfred

Es diferente, calculas la *corriente* pico a pico y buscas un capacitor que la soporte.
Una tensión plana no sirve para el lazo de control, si es necesaria se aplica un filtro LC luego del lazo.
Un capacitor, aluminio electrolítico, de 63v, 100µF, apenas llega a 1,5A, tiene mucho que ver el ESR.
Si no queda otra, y el único que encaja con la corriente requerida es el de 4700µF, va ese, personalmente lo considero un error de diseño.
Fanatismo desmedido por DCM lleva también a esos valores astronómicos.
Para el cálculo del capacitor, se usa la fórmula simplificada que viene el el datasheet del integrado PWM.


----------



## jnando19

alguien que me ayude estoy un poco confundido de donde se toma la referencia del voltaje de rizado pico a pico para hacer el calculo del voltaje de rizado no entiendo estoy realizando una fuente de 5V y me piden la formula de el voltaje de rizado pero solo encuentro una que me pide el voltaje de rizado pico pico.

Otra pregunta como calculo los dos condessadores que van en paralelo con un cristal de cuarzo no quiero la tabla  de rango quiero el calculo

Ayudenme por favor


----------



## Fogonazo

jnando19 dijo:


> alguien que me ayude estoy un poco confundido de donde se toma la referencia del voltaje de rizado pico a pico para hacer el calculo del voltaje de rizado no entiendo estoy ......


Mira por aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## jnando19

gracias fogonazo me va a ser de gran ayuda lo que me enviaste

bueno ahora tengo otra inquietud quiero saber como se calculo los condensadores de un cristal de cuarzo que esto utilizando en un PIC, necesito el calculo de los dos condensadores que van en paralelo con el cristal de cuarzo de 20MHz en este caso tendo 2 de 22pF pero quiero saber el calculo

Alguien que me ayude por favor


----------



## alpharsp

Eduardo dijo:


> El resultado es en faradios.
> Esa formula se desprende de la relacion entre la tension y corriente en extremos de un capacitor:
> I = C* dV/dT
> 
> La formula sugerida ( C=I/(2*F*Vr) es una aproximacion porque supone un tiempo de carga instantaneo (en realidad el ripple real es ~0.6 veces menor) , como lo que interesa es dar un criterio sencillo de eleccion del capacitor es perfectamente valido.




Eso era lo que estaba buscando  y frjaste muy claro lo que es el Vr, sin embargo por lo que veo en el ejemplo esto es para voltajes rms cierto?

Yo quiero hacer una fuente de 110vdc y 5A (A partir de un voltaje de linea rms de 110v AC y 60Hz) para un motor de una caminadora (sera variable pero mi maximo es eso)

tendre que considerar en el calculo esos 110v rms o tengo que considerar los 162volts para el ripple?

un amigo hizo esta fuente a ojo de buen cubero   y le puso un capacitor de 600uF
pero dice que al medir el voltaje de salida le dio 162v (Me imagino que esto se debe a que el capacitor se cargo con el voltaje pico) entonces lo que el obtubo fue una fuente de DC de 162v?

bueno el capacitor le quedo corto me da valor de 3.6mF

Hay alguna forma de que la fuente sea a voltaje rms y no a pico?, hay reguladores para esos voltajes?


----------

